# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Χρήσιμα E-SHOP

## Dr_Giwrgos

WIRELESS SHOP


Ελλάδα
http://www.aerial.net/shop/
http://e-wifi.gr/
http://linkshop.gr/shop/
http://www.wlanshop.gr/
http://www.wirelesslan.gr/
http://www.e-wireless.gr/
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/
http://computers.xpatit.gr/
http://www.priveshop.gr/category.php?code=4
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=721&page=1


Εξωτερικό

http://www.fairviewmicrowave.com/
http://www.wlanparts.com/
http://www.alfanetwork.co.uk/
http://shop.varia-store.com/index.php?c ... tml&page=2
http://www.sunsky-online.com/list/10...i+Antenna+.htm

----------

billisj (26-04-14), 

marfa (26-04-14), 

primeras (31-07-13), 

sakisr (27-04-14)

----------


## krampis

Χριστός Ανέστη ... παιδιά έχω φτιάξει ένα blog και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας να μου πείτε αν σας αρέσει..το βάζω σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί δεν ήξερα που αλλού να το βάλω ... το Blog moy ειναι αυτό http://www.votanonkipos.gr/ θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να μου πείτε πως σας φαίνεται.. ευχαριστώ..

----------


## moutoulos

Καλημέρα

Βρε Δημήτρη καλό το Link που έβαλες, αλλά εδώ βάζουμε Link's που έχουν σχέση 
με "Ηλεκτρονικά". Άνοιξε ένα καινούργιο θέμα αν θες στη *Γενική Συζήτηση.*

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν ήταν spammer που γράφτηκε μόνο για να πετάξει αυτό θα το έκανε αλλά που το IQ, το πέταξε όπου να ναι.

----------


## krampis

οκ σευχαριστω θα το κάνω..μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα..?

----------


## moutoulos

Θα πας στην *Γενική Συζήτηση* και θα πατήσεις :

Καταγραφή.PNG

----------

